# How to Verify PayPal and buy online without a credit card?



## icekid (Jun 8, 2010)

I found a trick to buy online without a credit card and verify PayPal. Awesome trick and it  works perfectly. I tried it myself. The tutorial is found here *www.technorad.com/business/2010/06/how-to-verify-paypal-and-buy-online-without-a-credit-card.html

Since the tutorial is not mine, I am not sure I could share it here. So I just posted the link. I really like this tutorial. Being a webmaster I had hard time buying domains and was taking long time to register from India. Now I have domain in seconds using name.com


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 8, 2010)

You can always link your bank account to paypal to make it verified, thats what I did.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice Post but now its really easy to verify your paypal account.
now you can use your local bank accounts like dena bank, bank of baroda,sbi n etc.
lol mine is verified with bob.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice find ... saving both pages for future reference


----------



## techani (Dec 5, 2010)

@ HumanBot dont u get any error while transacting through bob? First I got error while changing the passwords received from the bank. Then I am receiving errors while transffering money. The error is 21996 saying java not enabled. 
I searched the net and found many people facing the same problem.
But whats the solution?
Plz help me.
Thank you.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Dec 6, 2010)

techani said:


> @ HumanBot dont u get any error while transacting through bob? First I got error while changing the passwords received from the bank. Then I am receiving errors while transffering money. The error is 21996 saying java not enabled.
> I searched the net and found many people facing the same problem.
> But whats the solution?
> Plz help me.
> Thank you.



jst use internet explorer while transacting... i was also experiencing such problems, but once i used it using Ie8 , i faced no such problems

Just try Ie8.....


----------



## techani (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Will try it.


----------



## jhbalaji (Jan 15, 2011)

Its revealed before couple of years
Can any one say being a student how mush is their minimum balance to be maintained


----------



## icekid (Jan 22, 2011)

HDFC minimum balance is 10,000


----------

